# EBAY selling from Spain



## getmeoutofhere2 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi all

Is there anyone there who has a business selling through ebay? I am hoping to move to Spain soon but I rely on my ebay sales to exist and my main worry is the postal services, I need to send small items around the world and I have heard that the Spanish postal service is not up to scratch. Can anyone tell me their experiences?

Nick


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

getmeoutofhere2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is there anyone there who has a business selling through ebay? I am hoping to move to Spain soon but I rely on my ebay sales to exist and my main worry is the postal services, I need to send small items around the world and I have heard that the Spanish postal service is not up to scratch. Can anyone tell me their experiences?
> 
> Nick


I have no problem with the postal service


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I would be more worried about if I had to pay autonomo fees first.

The post is reasonable, the only time I have issues are when somebody sends me stuff that ends up in customs never to be seen again or via el cheapo courier company.
Should be ok when sending stuff out I imagine.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

If it's your main/only source of income & how you support yourself financially, you need to look into the costs of being self-employed & the income tax rules too.

Self employment (autónomo in Spain) costs min 260€ a month & you pay tax on top. There are start up discounts for new registrations for the first 18 months.

You will also have to show your income & that you have healthcare provision in order to register as resident.


I know someone whose business here relies upon shipping individual items (not ebay, but mail order of a product produced by his company here). He bulk ships to the UK & then has the individual orders sent out from there.


----------



## getmeoutofhere2 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ummmm I did not know about the 260 euro a month charge, is that dependent on the income? If not it will make a significant hole in my income!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you're planning on doing it under the radar and got caught it's do not pass go and do not collect £200 I believe.


----------



## getmeoutofhere2 (Apr 1, 2017)

My post problem is that I sell mainly small cheap items (1-5 pounds) as well as more expensive ones. At the moment from the UK I send uk mail by first class and it arrived the next day, for US, Europe and Australia I send international standard which takes up to two weeks.

When I do move to Spain, I will loose a lot of UK customers because they want it the next day, but I hope to pick up more European customers as they will get them quicker, assuming the post can deliver large envelopes quickly.


----------



## getmeoutofhere2 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have no thoughts of going under the radar! I need to do this fully legit as I will be living of it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

getmeoutofhere2 said:


> Ummmm I did not know about the 260 euro a month charge, is that dependent on the income? If not it will make a significant hole in my income!


Nope you pay it whether you earn 0€ 600€ or 6000€. On top of which you'll need a gestor re accounts and depending on your business IVA (VAT)

Plus all the usual residency requirements


----------

